# Van ***** 30 gallon taxidermy tumbler for sale



## Roundlakesnows (Sep 2, 2013)

Great shape...runs well.....I mostly mounted birds for myself so didn't use it much. The run about 820.00 new. Would like to sell it for $550.00. I live in the Minneapolis area but run up to Carrington, ND often. Send me an email if interested. [email protected]. Thanks, steve


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've got one myself...They are one of the best.


----------

